# Alpine FF critique udder



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

I clipped my Alpine to clean her up for the hot weather and finally got some udder pictures after an overnight fill. Let me know what you think, good and bad features. It will help me learn. Thanks


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I was google searching and came across this and saw that nobody ever answered. I know it is a couple years old but thought I'd post anyway. 

She has a nicely shaped udder, great rear attachment, good MSL, wonderful teat size, and, it looks like, pretty good capacity. Some things I don't like are the teat placement (pretty far to the sides) and how her udder really pokes out the back. I'm not sure the correct wording for that.... With an ideal udder, viewing from the side you should be able to see 1/3 of the udder behind the leg, 1/3 in front of the leg, which leaves 1/3 where you can't see it on the inside of the leg.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you for the critique.. Since this post I have shown her as a second freshener and the judge mentioned many of the same things about her. I'll have to update this post with her third freshening udder pics


----------

